
Amazon Has Gone from Neutral Platform to Cutthroat Competitor, Say Developers - sorie
https://onezero.medium.com/open-source-betrayed-industry-leaders-accuse-amazon-of-playing-a-rigged-game-with-aws-67177bc748b7
======
bifrost
Uh, its always been like this. AWS has never had a truly "standards compliant"
platform. When you go AWS, you are vendor locked.

